

Pharo: a Smalltalk VM that doesn't look like a toy out of the box - henning
http://www.pharo-project.org/home

======
icey
I'm not a huge smalltalk user, but I really really like Pharo. It feels much
more developer friendly than the default Squeak VM.

------
mhd
Another nice recent Squeak distribution is Cuis, which takes quite another
approach, trying to slim down the system to its basics, going back to the
SmallTalk roots. Looks quite interesting for those interested in learning
stuff, and doesn't try to go the futile way of trying to emulate "normal"
operating systems: <http://www.jvuletich.org/Cuis/Index.html>

------
wmf
Is this basically Squeak with an "uncanny valley" OS X theme?

~~~
henning
It's Squeak with a better default look and feel and more pragmatic, mature
development goals.

~~~
icey
IIRC it's removed some of the non-development related stuff as well (like
etoys).

~~~
mcantelon
The sooner they can get rid of _all_ the horrible Squeak graphics the better.
Was playing with Pharo last night and, unfortunately, it still doesn't take
long to run into Squeak aesthetics.

~~~
DamienCassou
We are working hard on it. We need more people to help us. Feel free to join.

~~~
mcantelon
Thanks Damien. Pharo is definitely a much-needed project.

------
joshu
out of curiosity, why do we need a GUI to go with a runtime?

~~~
mbrubeck
Typical Smalltalk environments are interesting because the runtime and the
development tools are very tightly integrated (or "coupled" depending on your
point of view). This affects the way the development and debugging tools
interact with programs. For example, you can change a program just by
modifying elements of its UI while it's running.

For a Smalltalk without a graphical environment by default, try GNU Smalltalk:
<http://smalltalk.gnu.org/>

------
gcv
It runs on an iPhone? Odd; last I checked, the SDK's license forbade compilers
and interpreters.

~~~
delackner
Looking at their success stories page, this app:
<http://www.mobilewikiserver.com/Welcome.html>

appears to have been created in Pharo and has a little "Available on the App
Store" badge.

Apple really only seems to reject apps that allow you to get access to an
interpreter/compiler, in a way that makes them nervous (flash).

------
stcredzero
What happened to the Squeak wxWidgets binding?

